# Just sand?



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Welcome to the Planted Tank! :bounce:

Even though sand looks pretty in pictures, it is difficult to clean and keep clean, difficult to plant larger plants with positive buoyancy in it, and since it is sterile, has a low CEC, and allows for no nutrient exchange due to its tight packing it is a difficult substrate for plants too.

On the other hand, many ppl use it with good results! I am sure some will post them here as well.


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

I too would like to go to sand in my rebuilt 20l, but was not sure if it was a decent method for growing plants.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I use sand only in 2 of my tanks and I am growing crypts and swords like there's no tomorrow. I can't speak for any demanding plants however


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Well, if you don't care about the dark color, you can use Onyx sand. They are excellent for plants and my favourite now. But if you want the light color ones, I have no idea. The most complaints I read are about keeping them clean as Wasserpest said.


----------



## Wisty (Jun 17, 2004)

Thank you for your replies. As I said I am still not convinced of what I want to do. I know Fluorite works but I wish it was somewhat softer on delicate roots. 

I guess I'll just experiment a little more. Thanks anyway.


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I mixed flourite and tahitian moon sand (black sand) on my latest aquarium and really like it.

Matt


----------



## Wisty (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi,

I'll figure I could update you all. A month ago I set up my 20 gallon tank with play sand. I have a coralife lighting fixture equiped for two 65 watt 10K bulbs although I am only using one... don't know if I really need to add a second one with the same specs. 

I am adding 8 ppm (I know, very low...) of CO2 via a DIY reactor connected to my Aqua Clear 200 (soon to be replaced by a Dupla diffuser) and have added Seachem Flourish tabs to the sandy substrate. 

I have planted several species; Rotala macrandra, Rotala indica, Cardamine lyrata, Ludwigia peruensis, Ludwigia broadleaf, Red Myriophyllum, Green Myriophyllum, Alternanthera rosefolia, Echinodorus tenellus, Glossos, Aponogeton ulvaceus and a couple of crypts. Of all those, the casualties have been the Alternanthera and the Red Myriophyllum. The rest are showing various degrees of development but overall I do have to say they are doing very good. Most of them pearl every evening; even the tiny glossos... amazing! :icon_bigg 

So... yes, sand does work. If I can get the CO2 to diffuse better, I am sure I'll be able to have even better results.

This is not my first planted tank but it is the first with sand and the first time I actually add CO2 and I do have to say the difference (because of the CO2) is remarkable.

Mary.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Wisty said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll figure I could update you all. A month ago I set up my 20 gallon tank with play sand. I have a coralife lighting fixture equiped for two 65 watt 10K bulbs although I am only using one... don't know if I really need to add a second one with the same specs.
> 
> ...


I have also enjoyed great sucess with sand.. One suggestion is to add a few root tabs. 

Jason


----------



## balasharkfreak (Jul 26, 2004)

hey all,

I was wondering what kind of sand i would look for as a partial substrate. What brands would you suggest and do I but this at my LFS?

This isnt common beach sand we are talking about, is it?

Thanks,
Dan
roud:


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

You don't want common beach sand in the Pacific NW. The reasons for that answer are the salt, shell bits, and mostly it's just too fine. What you really want is some fine gravel or coarse sand. Check a pool supply store for pool filter sand. Or hit the industrial supply houses and see what they have.


----------



## balasharkfreak (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey Rex,

thanks for the info. ill look for the pool filter sand.

BTW, I lived in Portland for 2 yrs (Oct 00-02) and then moved to Seattle.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## balasharkfreak (Jul 26, 2004)

hey Rex,

I just called a rock and sand place here in seattle and the guy told me that they carry "20-30 mesh silica sand." Will this work as sand for my tank or is this totally wrong? He said they use it in pools and the mesh refers to the size of grain I believe.

thx,
dan


----------



## LaserJock (Feb 12, 2004)

I get my sand in 10 lb bags from Animal Talk in Seattle. I think it is recomended for lizards but it works in my tanks. Cories love it!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Not sure if that will work or not since I'm not sure what the mesh sizes are. I went down to the local industrial supply house (LaGrande) and they had some small bags showing the sizes of all the sands and gravels they carried.


----------



## balasharkfreak (Jul 26, 2004)

LaserJock,

Are you referring to Animal Talk Rescue? Thats all I could find searching on Yahoo.

Animal Talk Rescue
6514 Roosevelt Way NE
Seattle, WA 98115 

thx,
Dan


----------



## LaserJock (Feb 12, 2004)

That is the one. Look in back under the fish tanks for white bags. 

Also try the fish store further up Roosevelt. PM if you would like more details.



balasharkfreak said:


> LaserJock,
> 
> Are you referring to Animal Talk Rescue? Thats all I could find searching on Yahoo.
> 
> ...


----------



## aquabillpers (Nov 28, 2003)

I think the sand/gravel size that you want is 2mm - 3mm in average diameter. It is called "blasting sand" or "builders' sand" in some places.
It is reaily available at a low price.

Bill


----------



## meee (Jun 19, 2004)

u could go to home depot and buy play sand. that's wat i use in my tanks, however they're not planted, so i dont know if that necessarily work with plants or not. also, it only costs a couple of bucks for a 50lb. bag.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

meee said:


> u could go to home depot and buy play sand. that's wat i use in my tanks, however they're not planted, so i dont know if that necessarily work with plants or not. also, it only costs a couple of bucks for a 50lb. bag.


This is the danger with general advice. Out here on the left coast the play sand at ANY BORG is much too fine to be used in a planted tank. The stuff is like flour, or if you are really lucky granulated sugar. 

Sand out here on the left coast is normally very fine. Not sure why the difference other than the vast majority of the sand in Baghdad on the Willamette is taken from the rivers.


----------



## Wisty (Jun 17, 2004)

The sand I used is the play sand one can get at HD. It is quite fine with 1-2 mm particles. I do have to say it has worked well for me but then again, I have used root tabs to help the plants get nutrients from the substrate. I also tested the sand with muriatic acid and it turned out to be inert but to tell you the truth, I did not know if it was going to work until I tested it and then, planted the tanks. This experiment of mine, fortunately, did work for me and I sure hope it does work for anyone else who wants a different substrate.


----------



## Wisty (Jun 17, 2004)

I figured I could post a couple of very recent pictures of this tank with sand.

The corys love the sand.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Did a similar thing to my tank awhile back. Went from straight fluorite to a stratified substrate. Peat on the very bottom, next a layer of fluorite, and topped off with playsand from HD. Substrate depth went from 2" to the current 5" :tongue: .


----------

